# Coyote Bounty?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I am just curios to see how many people actively hunt coyotes for the bounty. Also, I would be curious to know what you total payout from the bounty has been. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have one coyote jaw and set of ears in my shed waiting for me to collect my $50. I never seem to find them when I'm looking for them but I see signs of them everywhere and hear them all of the time.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

When the rest of the hunting seasons are over, I'll make a few trips out to call them. I also don't ever pass up an opportunity to shoot one when I see it! ;-)

Since October of 2015, I've turned in 19. It's not a drop in the bucket compared to some, but it sure is fun to see them come a runnin' to a call.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A couple of years ago right after they put it into effect I know of a hunter that made a good winters living off of the bounty system while he was laid off of his full time job. I haven't talked to him in a while to see if he is still doing it but I would imagine that he will be back at it after the big game seasons end.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Quite a few years ago we were passing through WY one cold January day and the girls had to pee. We stopped in the middle of nowhere at a the only gas station for a thousand miles and when I walked past a pickup truck I looked at the bed of it and it was filled nearly to the top with dead yotes. I asked the proprietor about them and he said he supplemented his income by trapping and killing yotes in the area. I forget how many were in the truck but it was over 25. That was a one day haul from running his trapline that morning....that place must have had more yotes than Carter's has little pills. I can just imagine how many deer, antelope, elk and moose those yotes in his truck had killed in their lifetime and would still yet kill if he had not trapped them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Quite a few years ago we were passing through WY one cold January day and the girls had to pee. We stopped in the middle of nowhere at a the only gas station for a thousand miles and when I walked past a pickup truck I looked at the bed of it and it was filled nearly to the top with dead yotes. I asked the proprietor about them and he said he supplemented his income by trapping and killing yotes in the area. I forget how many were in the truck but it was over 25. That was a one day haul from running his trapline that morning....that place must have had more yotes than Carter's has little pills. I can just imagine how many deer, antelope, elk and moose those yotes in his truck had killed in their lifetime and would still yet kill if he had not trapped them.


I wonder how many of those ears crossed the border for $50.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bucksnort said:


> I wonder how many of those ears crossed the border for $50.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


When did the bounty program start. This was probably at least 15 years ago.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The currant program for the $50 bounty started back in 2012 I believe. However there have been bounties on them in different counties for years.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

You can still skin them out and get a little for the fur too. But as with all things, there are groups who want to stop the selling and wearing of fur, want to stop the hunting, fishing, and trapping. Soon we will not be able to do any of this type of activity. Social pressure from these groups will continue to grow and as more and more disgruntled hunters, trappers, and fishers find that they get protested, locked off of property, and threatened, the governments will succumb to the pressure and we will see laws passed prohibiting these activities.

We have so many groups who want to lock up access to rivers and streams, want to keep us from hiking in certain areas, keep us from hunting, fishing, trapping, and lock us out of BLM land by taking it from the public. We don't stand much of a chance. 

I know I don't hunt anymore because It's too hard to find public access. I stopped trapping about 26 years ago. I have felt the pressure being placed on my fishing now with places I fished growing up being closed to access by the Utah legislature. 

I see most of the hunting, fishing, trapping, and access to the outdoors in general going to those who have the money to pay for special access or with guides.

Before we know it the outdoor pursuits we enjoy will be gone--nothing left to share with the kids and grand-kids.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Before we know it the outdoor pursuits we enjoy will be gone--nothing left to share with the kids and grand-kids.[/QUOTE]

Over my dead body.... go ahead and let them try, it will never happen. to many hunters and fishers to be able to shut it down. they may make a few laws to try to restrict access but hell, if that means one less side by side or four wheeler cruising past my favorite hunting spot i dont mind too much.


----------

